# Jeep + church parking lot: help!



## Abouna

We have a small church parking lot. We just picked up a 2004 Jeep for plowing just our lot, so duty will be fairly light. Lot is approx. 100 x 80, completely level.

I'm heading out next week to shop for plows but I'd like some direction on where to start.

- size
- material
- controls
- down pressure (know nothing about this)
- Do I need snow tires? Ballast? Again this is a small lot, totally level and I don't really care if takes me a while to do it.

I know nothing about plows obviously. I do know what I want if possible:

- good quality obviously
- great controls, I don't want to futz around
- easy on and off (is there such a thing?)


Just don't know where to start. Thanks for your help!


----------



## JeepCoMJ

3 plows stick out in my mind:

Meyer Drive pro 
Western Suburbanite (same as Fisher Homesteader)
Sno-Way 22 series

I'm biased towards Meyer plows, because I know the pumps, and they are not complicated to work on...but the pumps are more complex than others and as a result, have a higher failure rate because most guys fail to do simple maintenance on them.

The Drive Pro 6'8" is a really nice, extremely sturdy unit that is designed to really be used. The cutting edge is too thin (1/4") as opposed to some, but gets the job done.

Sno-way are great, especially if you want downpressure for back dragging, but not my thing. They have never seemed quite sturdy enough built for me, at least the newer acrylic models.

I won't ever buy a Western Suburbanite. Those things are cheap, flimsy, ugly pieces of junk. They work fine with low failure rate, but the mounts are thin as hell (anything less than 1/4" should NOT be used to mount a plow to a vehicle, stamped steel or not). They are too light duty for anything past a gravel drive, and similarly priced to other plows such as the Drive Pro.


----------



## nicks_xj

Snow dogg has a nice 7.5 footer that's stainless and doesn't weight that much


----------



## Abouna

I was talking to a guy who plows his lot with a Wrangler and he says his is aluminum. I thought it was a SnowDogg but I don't see anything in aluminum on their site. Wouldn't SS be excessively heavy? Also, unfortunately the dealer in my area isn't the best.

SnoWay has a dealer within 15 miles so I may have to give them a call.

I was also looking at the Fisher plows for no other reason than the 2 minute hook up. I'd love that.....I think? What do I know.

I have a 10 foot alley I need to plow through, I was think that it might be prudent to goo for a narrower plow because of this?


----------



## SnowFakers

Drive pro is extremely easy to hook up. Pull pin, drive in,close pin, push unit to snap into place, and plug in harness. Just as fast as fisher in most cases. Don't go with cheap poly unless you don't want to be able to back drag or get down to pavement some times. The widest I'd go would be 7' 6" with your jeep. Look at total width when at full tilt to ensure it's wider than your vehicle


----------



## JeepCoMJ

My Drive pro on my KJ takes me about 30 seconds to disconnect, and 45 to hook up. It's drive in. It's faster than Fisher, and nowhere near as flimsy as the homesteader.

I'm really biased on the Western Suburbanite (same as Fisher Homesteader) at this point. I removed one from an 02 trailblazer for a friend...the mounts were cheap flimsy crap, they used 1x1 square tubing welded to another piece of 1x1 to make it 2x1...that is asking for rust between the two pieces, when you stitch weld them.

The mount AT NO POINT is thicker than 3/16". That's not enough to handle energy transference under any "heavy" snow.

The quick-connect shoes are flimsy garbage.
The lock-pins on the shoes are 1/2" instead of 5/8" like traditional/classic plows, and the Drive Pro uses 1" lock pins.
The shoes are also flimsy. I bent one when trying to get the pins out of the body side mount, with a 12" prybar....talk about weak.

Lastly, there is no aesthetic value to the Fisher or Western suburbanite. Pump sits up top ugly as all sin, completely exposed. 3 hanging connectors as opposed to Meyer's single connector, plug and play, sealed.

If you want bang for buck, I'd look for a used Drive pro. I paid $500 for mine, and $700 for the mounts, wiring, controls, headlight modules, and adapters. And other than the 1/4" thick cutting edge, it's not going to bend like a gay man's wrist.


----------



## SnowFakers

JeepCoMJ;1663882 said:


> My Drive pro on my KJ takes me about 30 seconds to disconnect, and 45 to hook up. It's drive in. It's faster than Fisher, and nowhere near as flimsy as the homesteader.
> 
> I'm really biased on the Western Suburbanite (same as Fisher Homesteader) at this point. I removed one from an 02 trailblazer for a friend...the mounts were cheap flimsy crap, they used 1x1 square tubing welded to another piece of 1x1 to make it 2x1...that is asking for rust between the two pieces, when you stitch weld them.
> 
> The mount AT NO POINT is thicker than 3/16". That's not enough to handle energy transference under any "heavy" snow.
> 
> The quick-connect shoes are flimsy garbage.
> The lock-pins on the shoes are 1/2" instead of 5/8" like traditional/classic plows, and the Drive Pro uses 1" lock pins.
> The shoes are also flimsy. I bent one when trying to get the pins out of the body side mount, with a 12" prybar....talk about weak.
> 
> Lastly, there is no aesthetic value to the Fisher or Western suburbanite. Pump sits up top ugly as all sin, completely exposed. 3 hanging connectors as opposed to Meyer's single connector, plug and play, sealed.
> 
> If you want bang for buck, I'd look for a used Drive pro. I paid $500 for mine, and $700 for the mounts, wiring, controls, headlight modules, and adapters. And other than the 1/4" thick cutting edge, it's not going to bend like a gay man's wrist.


+1. Couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## Abouna

OK, Well I looked at the Meyer website. Can't say anything but good based on the site. Looks like a nice unit all right. Unfortunately I don't have a dealer closer than 50 miles. I can do that but I'd rather not.

The other dealer I have close to me is a SnoWay unit. These are Poly though, is Poly not a good idea? It does have Down pressure which I've been told is a good idea on light weight units.

Either way I'm looking at $4k! OUch.


----------



## Hubjeep

JeepCoMJ;1663753 said:


> I won't ever buy a Western Suburbanite. Those things are cheap, flimsy, ugly pieces of junk. They work fine with low failure rate, but the mounts are thin as hell (anything less than 1/4" should NOT be used to mount a plow to a vehicle, stamped steel or not). They are too light duty for anything past a gravel drive, and similarly priced to other plows such as the Drive Pro.


I have a Western Suburbanite I purchased used and agree it is fairly light-duty, but suitable for a few driveways on a light vehicle (I could see it breaking in front of a half-ton truck). Last year we had a blizzard and I pushed quite a bit of snow with it, nothing broke, if it did I can weld it. 

Good point about price, I got mine "like new", used for $1,000, would never pay the nearly $4,000 for a new one (or pay that for any plow), instead look at the DrivePro as suggested above. Or maybe a ST (old school) series?? I see them on YJ Wranglers all the time... 7' length.

I would suggest a 7 foot plow BTW, 6.5 is a bit small IMO. I would go 7' 4" instead of my 6' 8". Some say a smaller plow is easier on the vehicle, I say fewer forward-reverse-forward-reverse cycles is easier on the vehicle.

When it comes to tires, snow tires are ideal, all-season SUV tires are fine (that's what I use).

Ballast is also ideal (by the book.. better handling and traction), but not necessary.


----------



## Abouna

Well I'd love to buy used but the pickings are mighty slim here in Eastern Iowa.

The price is really robbery IMO, but what can we do?

So far the DrivePro is coming in about $500 less than the SnoWay BUT it's also over an hour away so if something goes wrong under warranty it will be a pain.


----------



## JeepCoMJ

Tell the Meyer dealer you are going to buy a Western if they can't come down on price.

They will budge on price to make sure you get their product. If they don't, tell them that.


I definitely wasn't knocking the Western Suburbanite/Homesteader. They are good for what they are, but cannot be used for anything but light duty. They are for the home-owner, much like the Meyer Home plow, and frankly, are better than the Home plow, at least in mounting.

The Meyer Drive Pro is the perfect cross. It's light enough for small vehicles and as such, perfect for homeowners, but it's heavy duty enough for light commercial use (small parking lots/cleanup).

I got to use my Drive Pro for the first time today. Only 2" of snow, and it melted out quick, but I really really wanted to use it. The response is great, and I really enjoyed the hands free plowing mode...though I will only use that from time to time, since it can be...inconvenient...when you need to move and shift position.

I paid $500 for my drive pro with no body side anything. I have $1200 into it with it mounted. I installed myself.


----------



## Abouna

I've decided that we can't justify paying full price when it seems they crop used for much less. I guess we'll be paying for plowing for another year.

Very disappointing.


----------



## JeepCoMJ

Well, paying full price also means it's NEW, and WARRANTY for 3 years.

Used....you will likely pay something for repairs in the first year you own it.

And they really don't crop up for much less, all that often. Sometimes people just get lucky.


----------



## bhmjwp

I think you are looking for all the right imput. Cost of service vs cost of equiptment. If it take more than 3 years to recover costs, stay with a provider. Be sure to factor in for Jeep expense.

Put out the word that you are looking for a plow, donated. I mean the church people, dealers, everyone. We donate our plows to churches when we trade. 5 to 8 years old, in good working order.


----------



## Abouna

Well, I guess our biggest mistake here was waiting for so long into the season. Bone head move.

The paucity of dealers in our area is disappointing.

The killer part is that this will actually cost us more than having it plowed (the outfit that plows our lot charges less than $30). The downside being that they don't get it really clean and they come at strange times meaning that our lot has lots of ice on it most of the year. Hence the reason we decided to do it ourselves.


----------



## Hubjeep

JeepCoMJ;1664367 said:


> Well, paying full price also means it's NEW, and WARRANTY for 3 years.


I am glad people think like that, it allows me to buy good, used things at a fraction of the price of new.

My "used" plow has required no repairs in the 3 seasons I have used it. IMO plows are fairly simple, not too much to go wrong. No mechanical people in the church?

Good points about putting word out about donating a plow to the church.

BTW, what happened to the ST series Meyer (with e47 pump)? They used to be on all sorts of Wranglers/small pickups, I see it's still on the Meyer site, they always looked sturdy to me.


----------



## Abouna

Does anybody think these are worth even considering? They seem decent for the price. Lots of videos but I've not seen any where it looks like they scrape very clean.

http://www.realtruck.com/snowsport-hd-utility-snow-plow/R181772P2004Y303MA.html


----------



## Hubjeep

Abouna;1664399 said:


> Does anybody think these are worth even considering? They seem decent for the price. Lots of videos but I've not seen any where it looks like they scrape very clean.
> 
> http://www.realtruck.com/snowsport-hd-utility-snow-plow/R181772P2004Y303MA.html


Probably works for ONE driveway, but not a parking lot.

Is this near you at all?
http://omaha.craigslist.org/for/4158615718.html


----------



## Abouna

Hubjeep;1664400 said:


> Probably works for ONE driveway, but not a parking lot.


Agreed. I'll keep looking.


----------



## JeepCoMJ

Abouna;1664375 said:


> Well, I guess our biggest mistake here was waiting for so long into the season. Bone head move.
> 
> The paucity of dealers in our area is disappointing.
> 
> The killer part is that this will actually cost us more than having it plowed (the outfit that plows our lot charges less than $30). The downside being that they don't get it really clean and they come at strange times meaning that our lot has lots of ice on it most of the year. Hence the reason we decided to do it ourselves.


With the ice, all it is going to take is one person falling on the ice and in a bad mood to slap a law suit on the church or the service company and you will have more than paid for the plow.

Hubjeep, I only buy used, but I understand the need for warranty and new, especially when you don't know enough about plows in the first place to repair it yourself.


----------



## bhmjwp

Sounds as if you have a great vendor price. I would suggest you invest $1500 in a Snowex 575 spreader, tailgate hitch mount and have a local box store deliver a pallet of rock salt as needed. Put out as needed, problem solved. Will last years, and small cost.


----------



## Abouna

bhmjwp;1664864 said:


> Sounds as if you have a great vendor price. I would suggest you invest $1500 in a Snowex 575 spreader, tailgate hitch mount and have a local box store deliver a pallet of rock salt as needed. Put out as needed, problem solved. Will last years, and small cost.


Could you explain that first sentence. I'm not following.


----------



## ken643

I have a Fisher LD 6'-9" minute mount (I think now they are called the SD models) on my 2004 Jeep Rubicon with joystick control, works perfectly.


----------



## bhmjwp

You had stated that the current vendor provides snow service at $30 a push. Great price, I can't touch a lot for under $80 with insurance and associated costs.


----------



## Abouna

bhmjwp;1665300 said:


> You had stated that the current vendor provides snow service at $30 a push. Great price, I can't touch a lot for under $80 with insurance and associated costs.


Aha, yes indeed.


----------



## Abouna

Anyone have an opinion on SnowDogg? So far it's bar far the lowest price I can get.


----------



## wpeterson47

Stick a couple hundred pounds of ballast in your jeep. Nothing like weight when pushing snow.


----------



## SnowFakers

Abouna;1665333 said:


> Anyone have an opinion on SnowDogg? So far it's bar far the lowest price I can get.


Their down pressure units have very good reviews here on the site


----------



## hamiltonenterpr

Did you ever find anything ?


----------



## Abouna

I did....kind of!

I started another thread about specific brands here: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1666924#post1666924

I'd still rather go with the SnoWay but it's just too much $


----------



## Abouna

SnowFakers;1666843 said:


> Their down pressure units have very good reviews here on the site


I don't see on their website that they have down pressure.


----------



## SnowFakers

Abouna;1666942 said:


> I don't see on their website that they have down pressure.


Whoops. I always confuse snowdogg and snoway. You are correct they have no down pressure


----------



## Abouna

Thanks to this site for all the help.

I visited both dealers today and suffice it to say, the SnowDogg dealer had LOTS of plows (Boss too) and the Curtis dealer had 3, in an out building covered with dust because they are not going to deal them anymore. That was enough for me.

We'll be going the SnowDogg route.


----------



## Abouna

Just a quick update:

We decided on the 6'8" SnowDogg. When we went to pick it up the dealer had put on the 7'6". He told he was out of the 6'8" and to use the 7'8" until wee had more....or keep it for the 6'8" price if we decided it would work.


It works! So far so good with the SnowDogg. Takes 2 minutes to take off and maybe that long to put back on.


----------



## bschurr

Congrats - 7'8" for the 6'9" price sounds like a good deal. What have you done to the front end of your Jeep to address the extra weight?

Can you post some pics (blade up and blade down) of your new set up?
Thanks!


----------



## Abouna

bschurr;1694546 said:


> Congrats - 7'8" for the 6'9" price sounds like a good deal. What have you done to the front end of your Jeep to address the extra weight?
> 
> Can you post some pics (blade up and blade down) of your new set up?
> Thanks!


Well since we don't drive it other than to plow our own lot, we're just leaving it as is. It slumps a bit in front but seems to work that way just fine. I thought I read that it won't hurt anything, just not too great for driving it around. I'm ready to be corrected.

I'll get some pics when the temps rise, too cold here! It only hit 1 here today, and is now already -4 at 6pm. I don't mind cold weather but negative numbers I'm not too keen on!


----------

